# I have a bunnouncement!



## Skylerbunny (May 25, 2008)

Hey everybun! I just wanted to let you all know that my mom, SnowyShiloh, finally figured out that I don't want to be named Mylo. Took her long enough! There are enough awesome bunnies named Milo already and I want to be called something else. We talked it over for a few days, and I decided I want to be named Skyler. Mom is okay with the change and wanted me to let my bunny friends know! Please tell your slaves/parents that my name is Skyler Monroe. Thanks a bunch! 

your bunny friend,

Skyler Ashton Barney Monroe 

:headflick:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 25, 2008)

Wow! What a long namie you have, Skylar! I like it. 

And by da way, you are SO cute, you little black dutch bun. :inlove: I am black, too, and we are the greatest!!

Kisses, 

Dutchess


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 25, 2008)

OK, Skyler, the Airmiles Bunny. :energizerbunny:


----------



## Julie Bunny (May 26, 2008)

Me likes you new name.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 26, 2008)

Hey Skyler! 

Well, it took your mum long enough to work that one out! Mums can be so slow with stuff sometimes... Like the salads, and letting us out to play, and noserubs.... THUMP! I'm glad she let you keep the bit of your name with me in it though ....THUMP! 

Oh, and THUMP! my mum says to tell your mum that she wants to see more pictures of you... Don't know why, aren't I cute enough for her? 

THUUUUUUMMMMMMPPPPPP!

Lots of love, 

Barney xx

P.S Mum says to say sorry about all the THUMPING! I don't know why I do it, I just like to THUMP! all the time recently... Fun though! :biggrin2:


----------



## sheep (May 27, 2008)

Very nice new name, Skyler Monroe!

Brrrrp.. I should nose-wiggle mom into changing mine, too! _SNICK.. _Is not NOT *NOT*! a ver manly bun name!
I can only hope that mine will compare to yours..

Ahem, brp. I'll let mom know, for sure, once I can stop her from sticking the camera in my face!



Hoppingly s'more-nosed,
Snick (Persnickety)


----------



## Jamie (May 31, 2008)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :inlove: I am black, too, and we are the greatest!!
> 
> Kisses,
> 
> Dutchess


I thinks so twoo! yay for bwack bunnies:headflick:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jun 22, 2008)

_I love that name! did you know your name means: Learned One_


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 24, 2008)

my human, momma, thinks i be sleeping....silly momma....us black bunnies r the best...sleek and beyouteafulll (I don't like those big werds)....oops...momma's comming...see ya soon...Pumpkin


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the name change!.


----------



## purplepeacock (Jul 23, 2008)

ohhhh i like skyler too. maybe my mommy will change my name too but she really likes it. She names me Liffy after a river but mommy's friends don't like it. Aunt kristin wants to call me honeybunny b/c she used to have a bunny name that. i don't know if i want to be honeybunny though. as soon as my mommy saw me she was calling me little liffy. she would visit me all the time before she finally brought me home....mommy doesn't make quick decisions and she has to do research before doing ANYTHING so it took her a long time but she'd come in and pet me and call me her little liffy girl. i tried to get her to call me lilly but she kept forgetting....oh well maybe i can talk her into it.


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

great name 

mine descirbes what i do with my head!

dippy x


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 17, 2008)

Ooh I didn't knows you had a name change until nows! I Liked "milo" but I like Skyler too and you look like a Skyler! yay! Hehe. 

I like your full name, it's very cute 

*Lily*


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler Sklyer Skyler
I likes its expesaily when its saids lots ofs times!!!:biggrin2:


----------

